# Will i eventually miscarry if I wait long enough?



## love_r4ks (Jan 2, 2010)

So I'm now what would be 13 weeks. Baby stopped growing at 7weeks. MAU procedure is scheduled for Monday. I have continued to temp during this missed miscarriage and my temps finally dropped to pre-o range last Saturday. That same day I started light bleeding and it has continued, but still very light. (Sometimes just spotting) I have also periodically been doing HPT and 2 days ago the line was super faint. Will my body eventually miscarry once my hcg hits 0? The MAU will cost me $860 (which I don't have) so I really want to avoid it if possible. I'm wondering if I can just hang on a little while longer it will eventually happen?? I have googled this like crazy, but can't find any info. Thanks!


----------



## avocet (Apr 8, 2014)

So sorry about you are having to go through this. I don't know the answer to your question, but I can share what has helped me get my body to release. I miscarried two and a half weeks ago at 13 weeks, though based on what I saw the baby died much earlier. (I didn't have any ultrasounds until the ER after the miscarriage was going on for a few days.) I spotted for two days with very light cramps, then started bleeding heavily with contractions/cramps during the night for the next three days but still didn't pass much tissue. I am still bleeding and passing membranes and pieces of placenta. What helped me the most so far was getting acupuncture, and especially taking the chinese herb formula Guanyin Qianyang Lu/GuanYin Pearls. Also, in the beginning my cervix seemed to have trouble opening so I inserted a sprig of parsley up against my cervix, changing it every 12 hours, or if I took a bath. That worked really well. I also took Evening Primrose oil. I also plan on sitting down tonight and writing my baby a letter saying goodbye and releasing him, because I know part of me is still holding on to the pregnancy and that is making it harder for by body to release. I hope some of this helps.


----------

